# N Scale Vehicles



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I am part of group of folks that have interest in European built N-Scale rail car and engines. In the past, I had purchased a N Scale European Touring Automobile, but was unable to located the manufacture. With help of this group, I was directed to a Internet site that was put together by a fellow in Europe that has a very large number of N Scale vehicles produced by the many world-wide manufactures. A very good reference for N Scale Vehicles world-wide.

http://www.spur-n.com/


----------



## rslaserkits (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi 
Here's some European cars and trucks I can get. Sorry for the bad photos but have not had time to take good ones yet. I'm still working with the German distributor on pricing and all that are available but do have a few in stock so let me know. 
thanks
rich
www.rslaserkits.com


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Rich....did not now your were also a car salesman.


----------



## rslaserkits (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey Carl
Met the Distributor at the convention and he went though my stock and cleaned me out on like 12 different kits and I got most of his stock he forgot to take to the shop-o-rama.
They flew over and his wife had a baby girl over here about a month early so he had lots on his mind.
They have some great N scale construction equipment also. Dozers , tractors and cranes
hope to have some on mt site as soon as we work things out and he makes his next order.
One thing I did get a few of now need to sell lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300747839857?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

rich
www.rslaserkits.com


----------

